# Viscount Vash's Various 40k WIPs.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Warning: I get bored or distracted quite easily, So this is now one big WIP for all my 40k projects and will probably jump around like a cat on a hot tin roof.  

Current infatuation = CSM Slaanesh.








back to the original post....








I must be Mad this is my 12th Marine army since the Rogue trader days.

I sold a Large Red Scorpions army a while back (I had had them to my self for about 7 years but GW started mucking about with them.)
and have been missing the Imperiums finest ever since, so here we go again...

This time its going to be 'Aquila Imperialis' or Imperial Eagles and loosly based on Roman stuff.

Heres the first chap..









and heres the progress so far on his squad mates...









The sarge (and all future characters) has a crest which is not too clear at the mo.

When I have painted this squad I will be at this Vet Sarge conversion which I am itching to paint.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm loving it, great poses, great painting.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

very good, sharp color scheme there vash. I like those alot. Where did the "brush" come from? Is it home made? Great attention to detail, you captured the eye lenses great.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks and a chance to plug the Articles section.......

The Brush and how I made it can be found in  Making Helmet Crests


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the romaneqsue look, Vis. One of the reasons I was a huge fan of Ultramarines. I'm italian, essentially roman, so I'm already a fanboy.

Just make sure to have veterans and ICs to have some cool Eagle tidbits. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Just curious, so how are you getting along with this Vash? 

Your 12th :shock: marine army, is that dedication or insanity :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Insanity!

Its sort of taken a back seat to the WHFB Chaos blog army.
But I have some of the brass etched Eagles on the way to use a chapter symbols, so that will get them moving again.(Cannot bring myself to do them untill I know I could finish them.)

I am a bad one from jumping around on what I am painting  .


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really like the Veteran Sargent. Nice posing and the creasts look great. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it when you get round to painting it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You did a great job on the VSgt, Vash! How far are you planning on taking this army?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I will probably take it to 1500/2000pts to start with so I can use it as my main army untill the Redo of Chaos then its spikey time!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

What pack/Blister do you get the pointing arm on your crested marine? I really want it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

On top of that, You are extremely good at painting. I love it. Do a tute if you have time maybe.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry bloodhound, I have been away for a while and only just spotted your question. I think its from the SM command box.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Vash, love the crests and read the tutorial  here (no matter what I do I still get a big line of code)

What sort of plastic did you use? Think I'm gonna have to try my hand at that!

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Red Orc, the plastic is a kind of foam board thats commenly used for advertising boards in shops. But if you can score it by dragging your craft knife side ways any will do. 

Sorted the code link for you, but have also done a small links and pics *Tutorial* as its a oft asked question.

PS. This Space Marine project has been put on hold for now as the Prince of Chaos has summoned me back to the spiky side.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Vash;

1 - for the info;
2 - for tidying up my post; and 
3 - for the link to the tutorial.

Hopefully, my posts will never look so ugly again.

I was thinking of using the crests (bigger, more down-the-back, generally a bit more Greek) on a new Chaos army I'm working on, so who cares if you've abandoned the Slaves of the False Emperor anyway?!

Ta muchly again!

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So it begins.......


Not much to show at the moment ( I still have to borrow a camera.) but this will let you know whats on the way.

Heres some of the minis from an old army of mine that are the nucleus for the army. The paint scheme I rather like as I always fornd the glam rock style Noise Marines fairly appealing. But I don't like the pale pink of the current incarnation of the Emperors Children, its too wishywashy and these guys are meant to like bright colours.








Ok I know most of you have seen this pic before either in the Gallery or my recently posted Army list. (Which, finances permitting will become the basis for this WIP.) But its shows the Scheme I intend to use and hopfully will improve upon.
This squad will form up one of the Havoc squads but some of the Boltguns will be swapped over into other squads as I need an icon and want to add other poses plus it still need 2 Missile Launchers. 

The first thing that is going under the knife is one of the MKI Noise Marines.








I have always loved this mini but the guitar is too dated IMO so the plan is to hack it out and replace it with a nice fat BlastMaster. I don't intend too have many BlastMaster models @65pts so this guy will stand out and wants to be as Slaaneshi as possible.
So out with the razor saw and scalpel and to work........


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the animal prints! - go the glam rock marines!!

More seriously - very nice painting - great detail. That MK1 noise marine should look great. Can't wait to see it.- The idea of guitar armed space marines is hilerous though :lol:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, if that ("ain't"! It should say "ain't" here!) a Jazzgun I don't know what is.

:cyclops:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I like that paint scheme in the first pics Vash. The Noise marines are damn cool too but they seem to be lacking something the first ones have. Can't for the life of me figure out what though. Either way, it's all quality man!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers chaps!








Well the poor old MKI Noise Marine has been subjected to the most violent surgery,







but he may be happy when he comes round as he now has a nice big 'Jazzcannon' (BlastMaster).

No paint yet but here he is........

















Im quite happy with the result and this old mini now can have a new lease of life. 

Also done the first of the Jazzguns (Sonic Blasters) There is a bit of filling to do still where the crest is attached to his head. I love this one, really looks like his laying down a shed loada noise. :twisted: 
















.

Hopefully I will get some paint on these two in the next couple of days. _*VV*_


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That old noise marine is just unquestionably cool, however your new conversion might even cooler. Really has that 'lets kick it up a notch'-feel to it!

Just a though, how about doing somethin noisy with their backpacks. Replacing the exhausts with something link small sound boxes sound be fairly simple. Simple cutting them of and repositioning could work, or using a small tube of some sort with a small piece of grating and some GS. Just a thought :wink:


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol, you getting ahead of me heph.
I thought about it but then decided to save that sort of thing characters.

*Edit* Im having a bash at some alternativly posed Boltgunners at the moment. 
:?: Has anybody seen any conversions of Marines firing their boltguns properly from the shoulder rather than from the hip? :?:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just a quick pic of basic Boltgun Marine for the Havoc squad.

And now Heph will know why I wanted those extra topknots :wink:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> The first thing that is going under the knife is one of the MKI Noise Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nnooooooooo!!!! Stop!!! That model is awesome. Your painting and converting are awesome. Don't destroy that peice of GW history. It's too beautiful. Get more of them and just treat them as the blast master equipped models.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

> Nnooooooooo!!!! Stop!!! That model is awesome.


 Sorry dude it has been done :twisted: . I used to have about 20 of them but sold most of them on Ebay. You can still get this mini direct from GW, it is listed in the Chaos Collecters Guide (79729/1) so not a major sin to cut him up a bit. :wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I for one love it, might freak out a lott of people though. But then again, sin't that what Slaanesh is all about :wink:

Look forward to seeing this guy...or gal, painted. Are you going for an identical scheme like the others you've finished so far?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Those extra topknots are awsome VV, i cant wait to see how many people you run into that think that your marines are girly then take a pasting :twisted:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Im sure you mistaken your blast masters for your sonic blasters. The longer ones are sonics are they not?

>> Sorry, been corrected Vash. Just ignore my ramblings.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the pigtails!  

Very nice conversion on the old MK1 - can't wait to see him all painted up. As for your request for the shoulder firing boltgun - i think there might be one floating around on the GW website. I saw one somewhere I'll have a hunt around for it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well due to a Hephesto being a diamond geezer I got some new EC bits in the post this morning. Not had much time to play with them but here is one I did tonight.











Thanks Heph you are a star!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Love it, it really has the outlandish, yet elegant look that so befits the servants of Slaanesh. And naturally my pleasure helping out a fellow GW fanatic!

Looking forward to seeing some of these painted up and of course how those vehicle plans will turn out :wink:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm currently convrting a SM Master with a GSed cloak for Golden Daemon (Sinlge Mini) I'll use the Crest on him. I'll post it into myown WIP. check it out when it's out.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have tried to do the ol shooting from the shoulder marine a few times over the years with little sucess and think I have finally managed to crack it.
I still have to fill up the arms at the elbow and both wrists where they have been cut but here is the basic pose.

See what you think.










The plan is to carry on and expand the paint scheme of the painted ones Hephesto. But its assembly before paint for the army so I have something to use against Werypop's large Guard force when he gets back from the Falklands. ( I know its bad playing 'Tinboy' but it will have to be done.)
The Vehicle thing will be a while away yet . :wink:

EDIT: Here he is all filled in and ready to paint.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Muhahaahhahahahahaahah!









Those of you that have been in the chat room over the last week or so will probably be sick of hearing about these :lol: , 
but heres some actual pictures of my Raptor squad.

They are a little bit fuzzy, but are good enough for unpainted pics. I still have to do some detail work on the shoulder pads and jump packs but that will have to wait for my mail order to turn up. :wink: 























































Raptor Champion with powerfist.










And my favorite of the bunch the Icon Bearer.










The legs are from the second Bloodletters that GW released.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeet.


Damn Vash those are badass.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy Crap! Those are the best raptors EVAR! The icon bearer ROCKS!


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

very cool looking conversions

you know...... w/ the red coloring the champ looks like he should be in a lobster pot


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: That is one of the best ideas I have ever seen. Absolosutly amazing they look so dam cool. 

All hail the son of Slaanesh.

*begins bowing and fornicating with the other members of the forum*


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I SACRIFICE MYSELF TO SLAANESH AND VV's AWESOME RAPTOR CONVERSIONS!!!!!!

(begins self chastisement. *disgusting sound as mace slams into leg.* *distorted cry of pain* *dripping of blood and gore* *thump of a corpse*


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Really nice VV...seems you have all the none chaos players convulsing... sheesh you just had to give them THAT much of slaanesh didnt you? :lol: i would expect as much :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everybody.  
I am desperatly resisting the urge to paint those Raptors at the moment so that I do not rush into them and can get the other bits for the army list put together.


I have just ordered the bits for my Lightning Claw Lord Conversion which I am also quite excited about.

But for now I have to make up 4 more boltgunnners and a CC squad.

The dead line for this army is early November (Thats when wertypop's Guard Army comes back from the Falklands.)
So with luck some paint might appear in about mid October.

To see what else is going to be built you can check my army list Here, Im following this for now.


*EDIT* @ Pathfinder14, I dont know if this will upset or please you mate but I have three of these old Slaanesh Marines, two are for chopping and converting but one will be painted as he is for 'old times sake'.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

as lonag as one survives I'm ok.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for a bit of an update on the progress of the plastic perverts.

First off four lightly converted Boltgun marines.





































Another Sonic Blaster.


















Then a squad of close combat Noise Marines. ( which have some more standard mates and a Champion that I will put up when the squad is painted.)





























Now for the Terminator Sorcerer.



























So whats in the pipeline next? There is a Noise Marine Champion that is nearly finished but I thought I would treat myself to a Vehicle as I am a treadhead at heart.
This is the very early start on the vindicator that I am doing. The plan is to build it up from a rhino chassis.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

And even more Slaaneshi goodness, though I like everything here then can not compare to the sorceror lord. So friggin cool, not even an amazingly difficult conversion but just very effective!

Must say that those kroot crests also do wonders!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pigtails on a marine...... I may be stunted for life......

Love the sorc though Vash, looking forward to that one for sure.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

So how is the legion progressing V, for a little bit of inspiration check this out :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a pretty mental Costume.










The Slaaneshi army is delayed as I will be adding a few minis to my Red Scorpions and repairing them as some are a little damaged.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

:shok::shok::shok:
SO... AMAZING...

  

And TWELVE Space Marine armies?! You're either
A) a total and utter space marine fanatic
B) insane, mad, nutty, (insert word meaning insane, mad and nutty here)!
C) both

P.S. CHAOS SPACE MARINE HEAVY METAL ROCK BANDS FTW!!!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope this thread hasnt gone DEAD...
Hey VV, when is the next batch of miniatures coming?!
Must... see... more...


Viscount Vash is :king: of the conversions!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

darklightknight448 said:


> :shok::shok::shok:
> SO... AMAZING...
> 
> 
> ...


B definatly B. lol.

Everything is a bit wobbly at the momentas my minis are scattered all over West and East Sussex and until i get a new job i cannot collect them up or get more.

Some thing will turn up here soon i promise.:biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great conversions. Your army will really stand out when you get it painted up!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

seet looking conversions k:


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Seet? Is he converting miniatures or chairs? :laugh:

When are you putting more minis up?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys.

As you may or may not know my homelife has beenvery unsettled for a few months.

The result of this is that my minis are scattered all over Sussex and it will take a while to get them back.

So in the mean time here is wertypop's Vulture Gunship that i am assembling for him and a few of my guard bits i have found.

Vulture.








_







_

Junior Command Squad.
Veteran Sergeant 1.








Just a sword and pistol swap.
Veteran Sergeant 2.








The sword is cut from plasticard the chap had a grenade in his hand originally
.
Command Plasma Gunner.








This is a straight cut and shut of a lasgunner and a marine plasmagun.

Junior Officer.








This chap has had his coat made longer a new Plasma pistol and has grown a beard.


Thats it for the mo, but i will get more up over the next couple of weeks.

_*Vash*_


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I've always loved the Imperial Navy gunships really hoping the rumors about plastic valkyries are true.

Also great to see some members of the Safwan regiment resurfacing! Really miss those old Tallarn guardsmen, luckily I still have some Genestealer Cult minis :wink:


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi,
sorry to bother you its a helmet brush question. that link does not work.
i was going to use the brush from the dire avengers, is the an easyer way?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers for pointing out the broken link, i have fixed it now.

As for an easier way of doing the Helmet Crests there probably is an easier way but i do not know it. Sorry i could not be more help Spitfire6x


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Return of the plastic and pewter perverts.*

I have been reunited with my carry case of Emperors Children:so_happy:

So i have started painting some of the boltguns that were previously in my Alpha Legion army to get back into the swing of them.

Once i have mopped up the few of those i will start on a Soinc Blaster/ Blastmaster squad.




















Im so chuffed to get this army back up and running again.:good:


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

stop fiddling with the mighty works of Slaneesh you silly english kniggit!
ha, but boy do they look good.


-Olek


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good to see you getting down to business again Vash.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Seconded, looking forward to whatever you'll come up with next mate!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I was a very naughty boy the other day and bought a Chaos Vindicator.

Heres the progress so far.....




















And the painting table is currently with these guys.











I will get some better pics when they are finished.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome. I love the mural on the front of the Vindi. I will let others guess what you used for that since you already told me


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I love seeing your stuff. Keep it up bud!k:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

what is that on the front of it? howed u do that?


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

holy shit their arms have fallen off!!! NOOOOOOO

-Olek.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That vindicator is looking amazing V, got to love Specialist agames :wink:

Quick question, how did you get them to fit so perfectly? I'm guessing you must have sanded down the back of the figures?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep they have been sanded and the bases taken off (That bit took ages,btw)

They are a mix of Warmaster Damonettes and Daemonettes on Steeds.

@ Tau Chaotix: Lol. I always paint them with the arms off so that i can get to the detail and it makes it easier to do freehand on the shoulderpads.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

Fair enogh Vash you silly english Kniggit, have it your way. i would do it that way if i had that stand thing with magnifing glass and clips...but its a waste of money that could be spent on models 

-Olek.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

£7 or £8 is not a huge amount to spend on a mail order in amongst other bits and bobs imo and i feel the results will definitly be worth it. (Paint will tell.)

A single Sonic Blaster with arms and shoulder pad is about £3.50 Mail order so when you get that down your gullet a few times ( Thanks GW. WHY NO FOOKING BLISTER!!! Eh? eh?) then other little costs are easier to swallow.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sneeky Peek at my Blog.*

*Vash enters Eastbourne GWs Painting Competition.*










See more of him in my blog.

*What I did* = http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/blog.php?b=151

*How I did* = http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/blog.php?b=155


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Ow, shiny new stuff k:

This guy certainly turned out ace, shame there weren't more people in the painting contest. Still a win is a win, right :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, so nice. Congrats on the win.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I suddenly realised the other day that i had not made up any icons of Slaanesh for my havoc squads.

so here is the first mini i have converted up.



















Thanks to Tinkerbell for letting me snaffle her spare banner components from her High Elf Warriors box before she had got in it herself.
(mm theres a few other bits she will have left over that i have my eye on. lol.)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Is that an Epic Daemonette!?! Very cool.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Love how those Epic minis are working for you!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the conversions and work you've done. Really unique, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have started thing about the direction of my Undivided army to replace my Alpha Legion and have painted a test mini in the Colours of the Brotherhood of Darkness.

Eventually i intend bolting the Cult armies to this so that i can have enough stuff to rival Wertypops massive Guard Army.

I will probably paint some more of these when my eyes start to bleed after too much exposure to that bight Slaaneshi pink im using.:shok:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dunno Vash, something is not quite right with it. I am thinking that maybe the trim should be a much darker red, next thing to black maybe. It is clashing with the runes far too much I think. Nice job on the runes btw, very precise.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Loving all the painting and modelling Vash. Top notch!

-Dirge


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmm food for thought there Wraith.....

I used the Foundation Melacrite Red highlighted with Blood Red on this one, The light has stolen some of the depth of colour and there is a fair bit more trim on these old metal CSMs than on the newer ones so that might effect it.

That said i can see your point, what do you reckon, maybe Gore highlighted with Blood Red maybe?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Honestly.... I would say Gore with a small touch of black to darken it, highlighted with straight Gore and a final on the sharpest points of Gore/Blood. Try it on a shoulder pad maybe and see what you think. You could also be right about the sheer amount of trim on the model affecting the looks. This might be a tricky one to pull off Vash, but so worth it if you nail it just right.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thread Ends.*

I am going to put this thread to bed as it is very confused and quite messy.

All of the Chaos bits that are being done will from now on be in a dedicated Chaos WIP, including darker trim on the Brotherhood of Darkness test mini.

Thanks for all your input on this one folks and hopefully see you on the new one.:grin:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8038


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That being the case:


Thread Closed


----------

